# Bigger screen or SI



## a.c shiner (Mar 11, 2012)

The title says it all. Should I go with a helix 7 sonar gps or should I go with the 5 and get SI. I will have this unit on a pontoon boat CATFISHING the Ohio river most of the time. 
And I'll be honest this is going to be my first real piece of electronics I have ever owned outside of little black and white depth finder so I want to get the best bang for my buck. Any help would be awsome I also plan on getting me a ipilot trolling motor and I noticed there was two options there the regular ipilot and I pilot link if I could get a opinion on that as well


----------



## 8_Up_Fisherman (Apr 12, 2008)

I mostly catfish as well. I mostly fish the Muskingum and lakes. I use the Helix 5 SI. I love having SI for finding underwater structure. You will be amazed how easy the SI is to use. It shows every log and large rock on the bottom. I will never go back to sonar. The Helix 5 is a small screen but it works well. Split screen Is a little too much for the small screen. As for the GPS function, I just started using it to mark locations I want to return to. I would probably use the GPS more on a larger body of water.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Regardless of which size unit, get the SI and learn to use it. You will be amazed at the stuff you drove right by in years past.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I know its more money but if you could swing the helix 7 si you'll be much happier than you would be with the 5" screen. you always want the biggest screen you can afford. but that's just my opinion. I've been thinking about upgrading my old hummingbird wide panorama and was looking at the helix 5 then I saw the helix 7 and I just dont know if I can justify spending the extra money. this is for my little fishing boat that I use on local lakes and bridges in florida and not on my erie boat. and I don't really need the si feature for my style of fishing.
sherman


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

I would also get the SI in the biggest screen, Helix 7. You won't regret it! I don't think the Helix units are compatible with the i-pilot Link but could be wrong. I have a 1198 bird with the Link connected to a 80 Terrova. Love that setup.


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

To the OP, here is a link that will take you to a pdf link of the currently compatable units with the iPilot. http://www.minnkotamotors.com/Suppo...nder-models-is-i-Pilot-Link-compatible-with-/


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

well I told the wife about wanting to upgrade my fish finder and that I had broke one of the metal prongs on the speed paddle and was going to have to buy a new speed paddle for it. and she told me to buy the new fish finder. so I went to cabelas web site and they had a offer of 10% off and free shipping on orders over 99.00. so I bought the standard helix 7 with gps and saved 45.00 plus 19.95 for shipping. when the wife speaks I listen, LOL. and now i'll have gps speed on my boat.
sherman


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

please let us know what you buy. I went back and bought the helix 7 di unit. for 45.00 extra I thought it was the thing to do.
sherman


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Do price research very carefully now. Rumors of big changes coming to Humminbird are very strong. Big discounts are showing up for the 1199 and 999. The Helix has been such a success that they are supposed to be coming out with Helix 9 , 10 and a 12. The 9 is supposed to be out in Oct.

I was of the opinion that they would be doing away with what they termed " core " models. That would be the 900 and 1100 series. And the deep discounting that is starting now make me believe it is becoming fact.

One retailer on BBC put 1199's on sale for 1259.00 and they were sucked up in a few minutes. Also had a great price on the 999's. Which was 899.00 with remote. The retailer that had these deals is legitimate as I have bought several items off of him in the past.

supposedly the the newer and bigger Helix models are going to have a network option Something the Helix 5 and 7 models presently lack. Only way for I-link trolling motor to work is unit has to be networkable.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

I also heard about the bigger Helix units coming out. Guys on another forum said you can pre-order the bigger units already. And that will bring down the cost of the 900 and 1100 series units. I have a friend who owns a marina and he said he can sell the 1199 for $1,300 later this fall.


----------

